# Updating Old Rig Suggestions?



## iinversion

If you are looking at DDR4, you will need either a X99 or Z170 motherboard with a Haswell-E or Skylake CPU, respectively. You're not going to get all 3 of those things in the $200-$300 range.

You could find one of the past generation setups for around that used, though. That'd be a big boost.


----------



## aDyerSituation

There's nothing out there that would be worthwhile within your budget in my opinion. You should wait until you have $400-$500 to work with.

A Skylake i5 setup would cost you almost $400 easy. Unless you go barebones minimum, and you are still over budget..

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HHdP23
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HHdP23/by_merchant/

_CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($194.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Motherboard: MSI H110M Gaming Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard ($69.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory ($57.88 @ OutletPC)
*Total: $322.86*
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-05-13 14:29 EDT-0400


----------



## jurries21

I guess I'm not really married to the idea of DDR4, I just tend to see them pop up more on SlickDeals front page these days and assumed it was the way to go. I'm fine sticking for DDR3, but would like to go to 16GBs.


----------



## Ultisym

Im not knocking what you have by any means, but I would say if you just want to drop some money on it right now I would do as you already indicated you wanted to do and get a larger and quality SSD. Perhaps a higher resolution monitor. Something you can easily transfer over to a new system when you do get ready to build. Next year this time should be a great time to build a computer. If AMDs new CPU ends up being a good processor there will be a plethora of mainboards, ddr4 etc to be had in bundles or however you prefer to buy at good prices.


----------



## iinversion

DDR3 or DDR4, either way in order to get a beneficial upgrade you will need a new motherboard and CPU. You could keep your DDR3 and pick up a 4690K + Z97 board. Could easily find an i7+board+RAM used for a $300 budget.


----------



## jurries21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Im not knocking what you have by any means, but I would say if you just want to drop some money on it right now I would do as you already indicated you wanted to do and get a larger and quality SSD. Perhaps a higher resolution monitor. Something you can easily transfer over to a new system when you do get ready to build. Next year this time should be a great time to build a computer. If AMDs new CPU ends up being a good processor there will be a plethora of mainboards, ddr4 etc to be had in bundles or however you prefer to buy at good prices.


That makes sense. Maybe I'll stick to upgrading my SSD and look into a new monitor for now and start saving for a new build.


----------

